# Delphi 6 - Can't compile blank project



## yakkmeister (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok - This is the second time this has happened;

I will be using the IDE as normal, code code, compile compile, then all of a sudden, it'll say:

[Fatal Error] Project1.dpr(5): Unit StdActns was compiled with a different version of StrUtils.TStringSearchOptions

Now that message was generated today - on an empty project.

Last time this happened I had to completely uninstall Delphi 6, then re-install it, losing all the 3rd party controls I had installed.
(I don't like them personally - but it is essentially a requirement of my employment to use them... )

I need to ressurect the compiler either without uninstall/reinstall and/or losing the installed componnents.

I have tried
replacing the 'different versions'
runnig the 'repair' install of delphi 6

Any help would be *much* appreciated.


----------

